# 12Y in the Regiment



## accidintel (Dec 3, 2014)

Does anyone have any insight to what a 12Y does in the Ranger Regiment? I'm fairly certain what they do in the conventional Army bu ti know things are Vastly different in the Ranger Regiment. 

What do intel guys do for the Regiment when deployed and not deployed? Do they go out on missions or stay inside the wire? 

Thanks.


----------

